# أقتراح بعمل مجلة شهرية للمنتدى



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ضع استطلاعك من فضلك وقول رأيك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الفكرة ان عندنا هنا كنوز من مقالات دينية وسياسية وأجتماعية وتاريخية وترفيهية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقصص ومقالات – وعبر – وشروحات دينية تخص العقيدة المسيحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تايهة وسط الزحام ...عايزين نبرزها كل شهر ( على الأقل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]دى النقاط السريعة المُختصرة للفكرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](1) تتجمع المواد ويتم تنسيقها على صيغة [/FONT]**PDF*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](2) عفاريت ( الفوتو شوب ) يحطوا لنا تصور وتصميم لكل صفحة فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](3) تتجمع المقالات وتُراجع لغوياً وكتابياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( عدا مُساهمات " البعض " تُترك كما هى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](4) أقسام المجلة /  دينية (طبعاً ) – أجتماعية– مقالات حُرة – قصص – تاريخ – ترفيهى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](5) تُرفع المجلة على أى رافع ملفات وتُوضع اللينكات أولاً بأول فى موضوع ثابت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](6) ويُفضل أن يكون أعلى المنتدى بصفة مُستمرة مُتاحة لأى زائر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مستنى آستطلاعاتكم ...وأفكاركم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد منها أبتدى أقولكم تفاصيل الفكرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدل ما أقعد أرغى ع الفاضى وألاقى تنفيضة ولا تنفيضة الإبل فى برية الربع الخراب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة مهمة :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لـ ( عبود ) عامود ثابت فى الوش ( عافية ودراع ) ولا يخضع لأيتوها حذوفات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :new6::new6::new6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## اليعازر (23 أكتوبر 2013)

فكرة مبتكره يا عبود..
اكيد ستضخ دم جديد..
انا معاك يا معلم.
ربنا يوفقك .
.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> فكرة مبتكره يا عبود..
> اكيد ستضخ دم جديد..
> انا معاك يا معلم.
> ربنا يوفقك .
> .


*شكراً حبيبى أليعازر
طلع لنا بقى أى موضوع قديم ليك 
وراجعه وجهزه
*​


----------



## اليعازر (23 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً حبيبى أليعازر
> طلع لنا بقى أى موضوع قديم ليك
> وراجعه وجهزه
> *​



انا جاهز...بس المشروع يمشي
اكيد في كتار هيشاركو
ربنا يوفق
.


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*فكرة جميلة جدا يا استاذنا 
وهتفيد المنتدى كتير 
موافقة جدا وتم التصويت *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

انا صوتي عالي 
واللي اعرفة هشارك بية 
الرب يباركك يا استاذي 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]نُبذة بسيطة وسريعة عن الفكرة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى كتب مقالات عن التاريخ ( مثلاً ) ...هيجمعها لنا ويراجعها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وممكن تكون على سلسلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صور ومعلومات عن الأديرة ....هيجمعها ويراجعها ...سلسلة برضه وبالصور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المطبخ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...كل مرة أكلة أو أكلتين ...مع الصور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصص وعبر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...مُرشد روحى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شروحات مُبسطة عن العقيدة ...أسئلة شائعة وأجابتها فى بساطة أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جبهة التهييس الشعبية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...فيها بلاوى متجمعة ..نختار منها أكتر من أفيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معلومات عن الكمبيوتر أو برامج ...يكون لها ركن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وهكذا ...صحصحوا معانا شوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أفكاركم ....الله يكرمكم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (23 أكتوبر 2013)

شغال يو نيفرسال


----------



## اليعازر (23 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نُبذة بسيطة وسريعة عن الفكرة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى كتب مقالات عن التاريخ ( مثلاً ) ...هيجمعها لنا ويراجعها *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وممكن تكون على سلسلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صور ومعلومات عن الأديرة ....هيجمعها ويراجعها ...سلسلة برضه وبالصور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المطبخ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...كل مرة أكلة أو أكلتين ...مع الصور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصص وعبر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...مُرشد روحى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شروحات مُبسطة عن العقيدة ...أسئلة شائعة وأجابتها فى بساطة أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جبهة التهييس الشعبية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...فيها بلاوى متجمعة ..نختار منها أكتر من أفيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معلومات عن الكمبيوتر أو برامج ...يكون لها ركن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وهكذا ...صحصحوا معانا شوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أفكاركم ....الله يكرمكم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



ما تنساش الكاريكاتير، ربنا يخليك 
.:fun_lol:[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*نسيت أكتب حاجة مهمة جداً

المجلة هتكون تحت أشراف الأدارة
يعنى لو **الأدارة ماوافقتش مش هتتعمل
لأن هنا فيه حق أدبى لآزم يُحترم 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> ما تنساش الكاريكاتير، ربنا يخليك
> .:fun_lol:


*أكيييييييييييييييييييد
معمول حسابه ...ويارت لو فيه رسام كاريكاتير 
تبقى فى الجون 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*طبعا موافقة ومشاركة 

إستنى أما أفكر فى الافكار و الافتكاسات



*


----------



## soul & life (23 أكتوبر 2013)

فكرة هاايلة انا موافقة طبعا وتم التصويت
ينصر دينك يا أستاذ خليفة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*منافق 
قصدي موافق*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

​​

> *[FONT="]المطبخ[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][FONT="] ...كل مرة أكلة أو أكلتين ...مع الصور *




*مدام فيها مطبخ واكل وحلل
يبقا انا راشقه طبعاا
قصدي موافقه طبعا:new6::new6:
**[FONT=&quot]*​​
​
[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (23 أكتوبر 2013)

الفكرة حلوة لكن امامها تحدي كبير وهو التنظيم والتنسيق والترتيب العملي. من سيتكفل به؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*ما الفارق بين الاختيار الاول والثانى​*


----------



## elamer1000 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*موافق ومعاكم*

*+++*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 أكتوبر 2013)

فكره هايله ياعبود 
بس وحياتك ما تنساش قسم المرأه 
ده ها يكون اهم قسم في المجله كلها هههههههههههه
ايوه امال ايه احنا لازم نثبت وجودنا في كل موضوع
(فيها لا اخفيها ) ههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> الفكرة حلوة لكن امامها تحدي كبير وهو التنظيم والتنسيق والترتيب العملي. من سيتكفل به؟


*المهم موافقتك الأول
أحنا عندنا 75% من المُنتج جاهز ( المواد )
يتبقى التصميم ... عندنا مُصميين بارعين 
لو عندى 10 أعضاء مشاركين ولو كل واحد أعطى للفكرة ساعة واحدة هيبقى عندى عشر ساعات عمل فى اليوم
هنحتاج الى خبرتك فى المجال دة 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما الفارق بين الاختيار الاول والثانى​*


*الأختيار الأول ( موافق ومشارك ) يعنى العضو أصبح فى أسرة التحرير وعليه مهام هتُسند إليه
( موافق ) يعنى ممكن ناخد منه موضوع أو مقالة نصممها وننسقها بمعرفتنا بدون ما نسند له أى مهام
وطبعاً سنضع أسمه أعلا المقالة 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*الفكره جميله ومريحنى حماسك يا عبود وعارفه انه لو روك وافق وبارك الفكره هتبذل كل جهدك لانجاح الفكره
طيب هل ممكن تكوين فريق عمل ثابت للمجله ؟
لأن الاداره هتكتفى بدورها الرقابى والاشرافى فالعبء كله هيكون على مجموعة العمل *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الفكره جميله ومريحنى حماسك يا عبود وعارفه انه لو روك وافق وبارك الفكره هتبذل كل جهدك لانجاح الفكره
> طيب هل ممكن تكوين فريق عمل ثابت للمجله ؟
> لأن الاداره هتكتفى بدورها الرقابى والاشرافى فالعبء كله هيكون على مجموعة العمل *


*العبء فعلاً على أسرة التحرير ...( مجموعة عمل ثابتة ومُتزايدة )
ننتظر موافقتكم لأنها حقوقكم الأدبية 
لو نجحنا فى أول عددين فقط
أتحداكم ان الكُل هيبتدى يقلدنا وينافس

باقى الفكرة هتنزل بالتفصيل ...مستنى روك 
:t13:
*​


----------



## aymonded (24 أكتوبر 2013)

هو انا زمااااان عملت مجلة لمنتدى ارثوذكس ، وهذه بعض الصور منها مش كلها طبعاً
وعملتها ابيض واسود علشان كان ناس طلبين أنها تكون ابيض واسود علشان يطبعوها
لكن طبعاً يُفضل لو هاتعملوها تكون ألوان علشان هاتتعرض بي دي أف
وهذه بعض الصور منها


















​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*الفكرة حلوة يا أيمن
لكن تصورى للمجلة يختلف بعض الشئ عن ما وضعته
هتكون بالألوان طبعاً
اللى عايز يطبعا أبيض وأسمر دى سهلة 


*​


----------



## aymonded (24 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الفكرة حلوة يا أيمن
> لكن تصورى للمجلة يختلف بعض الشئ عن ما وضعته
> هتكون بالألوان طبعاً
> اللى عايز يطبعا أبيض وأسمر دى سهلة
> ...



لأ مش قصدي خالص، ده كان مجرد مثل فقط لا غير مش اكتر، لأني كنت مقيد في مضوعات وقالب معين، لكن هنا نحتاج لفكرة جديدة مبتكرة وتصميمات شيقة، وموضوعات منوعة من أدب وشعر وثقافة وفكر ومعلومات وكاريكاتير وإرشاد روحي وموضوعات لاهوتية صحيحة وسليمة وتاريخ.. الخ، وطبعاً أنا ممكن اشارك في الموضوعات فقط لأن مش عندي وقت ولا قدرة على إني اقعد اعمل تصميم أو تنسيق حتى، علشان بس أولاً النظر ضعف وثانياً مافيش وقت فاضي فيه كتير... النعمة تكون معكم وربنا يوفقكم يا رب آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*دى فكرة سريعة للى فى دماغى 
وطبعاً تطوير من عفاريت الفوتو شوب
وهمة الأعضاء معانا 















*​


----------



## soul & life (24 أكتوبر 2013)

شكلك هتعمل سبق فى عالم المنتديات يا استاذ عبود 
ربنا معاك
 عرفنا اكتر هتكون عبارة عن كام قسم 
والمواضيع هتكون من الموضوعات اللى موجودة فعلابالمنتدى ولا هتتطلب موضوعات جديدة تتكتب للمشاركة فى المجلة خصيصا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> شكلك هتعمل سبق فى عالم المنتديات يا استاذ عبود
> ربنا معاك
> عرفنا اكتر هتكون عبارة عن كام قسم
> والمواضيع هتكون من الموضوعات اللى موجودة فعلابالمنتدى ولا هتتطلب موضوعات جديدة تتكتب للمشاركة فى المجلة خصيصا


*هنبتدى بالمواضيع اللى عندنا فعلاً ...الآن
لأن أمامنا التنسيق والشكل النهائى للمجلة 
والأسم واللوجو والسلوجن 
دول اللى هياخدوا مننا وقت ومشاورة
بمجرد ما ننتهى من الشكل النهائى 
هنسّقط المواضيع داخل المجلة 
ونرفعها .... ونبتدى نسوقها عبر الفيس والتويتر
والحاجات دى 
*​


----------



## soul & life (24 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنبتدى بالمواضيع اللى عندنا فعلاً ...الآن
> لأن أمامنا التنسيق والشكل النهائى للمجلة
> والأسم واللوجو والسلوجن
> دول اللى هياخدوا مننا وقت ومشاورة
> ...



حلو اوى اصلا المنتدى فيه كنووز مدفونة
لو خرجنا الموضوعات دى وابتدينا نتعرف عليها من جديد هتكون بركة كبيرة لانها فعلا كنوز وتقريبا لانها ليها زمن  فمش فى متناول الجميع الا اذا  جات اودامنا صدفة عن طريق بحث 
محتاج لفريق بحث وفرز فى جميع اقسام المنتدى عن الموضوعات اللى ممكن تشارك بيها فى المجلة
فى جميع الاقسام بقا علمى روحى ثقافى شهادات حوار الاديان 
صح؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> محتاج* لفريق بحث *وفرز فى جميع اقسام المنتدى عن الموضوعات اللى ممكن تشارك بيها فى المجلة
> فى جميع الاقسام بقا علمى روحى ثقافى شهادات حوار الاديان
> صح؟


*علشان كدة طلبت من الأعضاء يضعوا أستطلاعتهم
اللى مأشر على( أنا  معاكم )
يضع لنا لينك لموضوع قديم له أو ما شابهه 
هرجع لكم على بالليل 
وياريت الاقى موافقة الأدارة 
*​


----------



## soul & life (24 أكتوبر 2013)

فكرة جميلة  ومحتاجة مجهود كبير 
بعتقد كده هنشغل عدد كبير من الاعضاء واخصهم الشباب يدخلوا يبحثوا ويقروا فى الكنوز الموجودة فى المنتدى من غير الشعور بلملل وعدم محبتهم للقرايه هيقروا
كمان هيكون سبق لمنتدى الكنيسة عن طريق الترويج للمجلة هيكون فى انتشار بشكل اكبر لكل الموضوعات الروحية اولا وباقى الاقسام  ياريت الادارة توافق
فكرة رائعة  استاذ عبود الله معك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أكتوبر 2013)

عم عبود 
انتا فين 
انا عندي اقتراح كمان 
فية اماكن مكتوبة في الكتاب المقدس ومش معروفة فين 
لازم نذكر الاماكن دي ونقول بقي اسمها حاليا اية 
وكمان فية نبوات اتحققت 
لازم برضة نجيب النبؤة 
ونجيب تحقيفها 
وكمان اثبات للتساؤلات اليومية التي تخص الدين 
والرد عليها وكمان اللي منردش علية 
شوف كدة ورد عليا  
​


----------



## peace_86 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*فكرتك جميلة يا صديقي عبود ..
بس أنا عندي رأي صغنطوط أد كدة.

أنا برأي لو نستنا حتى ننتهي من دروس الإيماني المسيحي اللي هي أصلاً محتاجة شغل ووقت.

الله معك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> أنا برأي لو نستنا حتى ننتهي من دروس الإيماني المسيحي اللي هي أصلاً محتاجة شغل ووقت.
> الله معك*


*لم أفهم ..!!!!
ماهى علاقة دروس الأيمان المسيحى التى تحتاج الى وقت وجهد
بأقتراحى ؟!!!
أنا أنتظرت موافقة الأدارة " فى حقها الأدبى " 
على العموم أنا حالياً باجهز " عينة " لشرح الفكرة أكثر 
وهى لهوايتى ولمزاجى الشخصى 
بمجرد ما أخلصها هرفعها لكم هنا 

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*دى فكرة رائعة على الاقل نخرج من ملل رد على شبهات وكلام عقيم وصراعات ونكتب مواضيع اكاديمية بحتة 
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

موافق جداً و انشألله هشارك


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2013)

إني من أعماق خلجات نفسي وبكل إرهاصات افكاري أقرّ واعترف إني أُعلن الموافقة وانتظر من يقول لي افعل كذا وكذا فأُرسل ما تريدون.. ولكم مني جزيل الاحترام والسؤدد​


----------



## soul & life (25 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> إني من أعماق خلجات نفسي وبكل إرهاصات افكاري أقرّ واعترف إني أُعلن الموافقة وانتظر من يقول لي افعل كذا وكذا فأُرسل ما تريدون.. ولكم مني جزيل الاحترام والسؤدد​





ههههههههههههههههه بغض النظر عن السطر الاول اللى مفهمتش منه اى حاجة
استاذ ايموندد بيعلن مشاركته هييييييه   :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه بغض النظر عن السطر الاول اللى مفهمتش منه اى حاجة
> استاذ ايموندد بيعلن مشاركته هييييييه   :yahoo::yahoo:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مع أن الكلام سلس وبسيط ولا احكي عن قعقعة سيوف في معركة حامية الوطيس
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مع أن الكلام سلس وبسيط ولا احكي عن قعقعة سيوف في معركة حامية الوطيس
> ​


عليا الطلابات انا فاهمة الكلام سهل جدا 
بس هو فية سؤال 
اين وقعت معركة حامية الوطيس ؟
علشان انا باهتم بالمؤرخات


----------



## soul & life (25 أكتوبر 2013)

قعقعة سيوف في معركة حامية الوطيس  هههههههههههه

مفهمتش غير سيوف  :bud: كل واحد ياخدله ساتر شكلها سيوف حامية الوطيس:act19:


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوتيني تكعيب [ حامية الوطيس ] تعني = [ شديدة الوطأة متقدة السعير ]​


----------



## soul & life (25 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا لهوتيني تكعيب [ حامية الوطيس ] تعني = [ شديدة الوطأة متقدة السعير ]​



مين؟؟؟ طيب معلش مشيها حامية الوطيس اسهل:new2:


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2013)

فكرة جميلة منك يا عوبد


----------



## peace_86 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

ياعبود أنت لم تفهمني ..

بس يللا قشطة.. أنا موافق لو انتوا بدأتوا..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]كأول تجربة لمشروع مجلة المنتدى الذى اقترحته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]جمعت بعض الصور والمواضيع من ( جبهة التهييس الشعبية )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونظمته على ملف  PDF*​


*دى صورة الغلاف*​[/FONT][/FONT]




​ 
*[FONT=&quot]أتمنى تكون تجربتى المتواضعة تعجبكم *​​ *
[FONT=&quot]لتنزيل الكتاب أضغط هنا

 أتمنى تكون فكرتى وصلت 
*​​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2013)

يا جميل ابدأ بس وكلنا وراك وقول لكل واحد مطلوب منه ايه وهو يعمله على طوووووووووووول، انا هاستنى منك رسالة تقول انا عايز منك كذا وكذا وانا هاقول حاضر واعمل كذا وكذا بلا مناقشة .... ولو اتأخرت عليك اخصم مني 7 دقايق ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> يا جميل ابدأ بس وكلنا وراك وقول لكل واحد مطلوب منه ايه وهو يعمله على طوووووووووووول، انا هاستنى منك رسالة تقول انا عايز منك كذا وكذا وانا هاقول حاضر واعمل كذا وكذا بلا مناقشة .... ولو اتأخرت عليك اخصم مني 7 دقايق ههههههههههههههه​


*ياعم أنا مستنى الأدارة *
*لهو انت مش فى الأدارة برضييك ؟؟
ما تتكلم يا عمنا *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zEkvixNUFco[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2013)

مستني مين؟
يا اخي توكلوا وربنا يدبر الباقي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
اتوكل علي الله يا عبود 
واحنا وراك 
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> مستني مين؟
> يا اخي توكلوا وربنا يدبر الباقي


*أهو دة الكلا ....
الكلام يعنى ....شكرا يا كابير 

*​


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياعم أنا مستنى الأدارة *
> *لهو انت مش فى الأدارة برضييك ؟؟
> ما تتكلم يا عمنا *​



مهو اقول ايه اكتر من اني موافقك ومستني الإشارة منك يا جميل، واهو كمان روك دخل وقال آمين، انا مستني تقول عايزني اساعد بإيه وانا هالبي الدعوة قول بس وانا عونيا ليك
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*أخدت الموافقه يا عبود من الراس الكبيره أهو عالبركه 
عاوزين بقى تجهز فريق عمل وتشوف هتنظم ازاى الحكايه وبفكرك من تانى ان الاداره هتكتفى بحقها الرقابى 
بالتوفيق ..*


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 أكتوبر 2013)

فكره جميله جدا وتحتاج مجهود كبير ووقت
انا معاكم اكيد​


----------



## elamer1000 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*وانا  ممكن اساعدك فى المجلة انه يكون بصيغة كتاب الكترونى زى كده*

* http://www.gulfup.com/?JOc2YN*

* بس احتاج الصفحات دى فى صيغة  ملفات ورد word*

* الرب يبارك حياتكم*

* +++*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (29 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب انا وبلا فخر من ضمن > عفاريت الفوتوشوب < هاتكلفوني بخدمة ولا اولع في القسم دا ! .. فيها يا اخفيها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> طيب انا وبلا فخر من ضمن > عفاريت الفوتوشوب < هاتكلفوني بخدمة ولا اولع في القسم دا ! .. فيها يا اخفيها


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولع ياباشا فداك ....بس ماليش أيتوها دعوة بيك أو باللى هيحصل
وآدى واحد أنضم لنا 
ننتقل الآن الى المنتدى العام لوضع اللمسات قبل النهائية 
*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (29 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> ننتقل الآن الى المنتدى العام لوضع اللمسات قبل النهائية
> *​



هيا بنا يا عبود :new6::mus13:


----------



## soul & life (29 أكتوبر 2013)

اله هى الادارة وافقت يا ردالة طيب مش تقولوا علشان نحتفل :999::999:
يلا على بركة الله الرب يوفقكم


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أكتوبر 2013)

فكره رائعه جدا
ممكن اقترح حبة حاجات ممكن تساعد 

يكون في فريق معروف ومتكون من
مصممين
مراجعين علشان لو في حرف كده ولا كده ^_^
وباحثين ناس تبحث عن المواضيع المهمه في كل قسم
وال3 يبقو فاهمين بعض ومتفقين ع الموضوع

ممكن كمان مع المجله
لو هتكون كل شهر
يبقي فيها 
افضل موضوع من المجله في كل شهر 
وممكن يتعمل موضوع تصويت خاص بكل شهر
يبقي فيه موضوع المجله الخاصه بالشهر
الي هما اصحاب المواضيع 

ولو نجحت تبقي المجله كل اسبوع
ولو بقت كل اسبوع 


وممكن كمان يبقي في قوانين اساسيه
علشان الموضوع ينزل المجله
ودا ممكن يشجع ناس 
من ناحية تنسيق المواضيع لنزولها في المجله

عندي حبة افكار تاني بس بعد اما المجله تنزل
واسف ع تدخلي  ..​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> عندي حبة افكار تاني بس بعد اما المجله تنزل
> *واسف ع تدخلي*  ..​


*أسف على التدخل دة أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
دى مجلتنا كلنا 
ع العموم هتلاقى موضوعين فى العام مُثبتين 
أدخل شاركنا 
*​


----------

